# What is a normal Mini Nubian kid size at birth?



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

This is my first year with goats and my first kidding so I have no clue what is normal. I have two registered mini Nubian does that I had bred to a registered Mini Nubian buck who wasn't much bigger than the does. One doe is about 80 pounds and the other is closer to 90. My first doe kidded on day 140 with triplet bucklings weighing 4, 6.5 and 8.5 pounds (the 6.5 buckling was stillborn). My other doe kidded on day 142 with a single doeling weighing 8.4 pounds. The breeder that I got these does from told me her kids usually weigh between 2-4 pounds. I was shocked to hear that. I took the first two kids to an experienced goat vet today for disbudding and she remarked at how big the kids were for minis. I told her I must have overfed the does and she told me that this was a genetics issue not an overfeeding problem. So are there any mini Nubian or regular Nubian people out there who can tell me what a normal birth weight should be? I don't know how to tell what generation they are but they don't have any of the Nigerian features. Do the minis tend to gradually get larger when bred to mini's of the same size? Should I be looking for a very small buck next time?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope you get some responses to this question, I will be interested too. I have mini-alpines due in June.

But, I will say, I breed NDG's and 2-4lbs, is average for a purebred Nigerian. A friend had purbred Nubian kids that were in the 8lb range. So, I would wonder if there was a chance your doe was bred to a purebred Nubian buck? Seems like large kids for such a small goat. :shocked: 

Are you going to keep any? I'd love to see pics if you have them. :greengrin:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a Nubian bred to a Nigerian. Although I didn't weigh them I would say they were 5-6 lbs each ( both females). I just had a purebred nubians and they weighed 7lbs and 9 lbs (Male). The mini's are now quite a bit bigger than my Nigerians that are the same age. The nubian doe that had them is on the smaller side. Not sure this helps but this is my limited experience.


----------

